# Belktronix motor controller



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't think they sell it as just the controller. It's a kit and its costly, but everyone who uses it says that it is great. 

http://www.belktronix.com/pricing.html

It comes with basically all the electronics you need to build an EV, so as a package, it is an excellent deal.


----------



## Number 6 (Feb 18, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> I don't think they sell it as just the controller. It's a kit and its costly, but everyone who uses it says that it is great.
> 
> http://www.belktronix.com/pricing.html
> 
> It comes with basically all the electronics you need to build an EV, so as a package, it is an excellent deal.


Now that I've got a roller and actually purchased my ADC 9.1" motor, I'm seriously looking at controllers and other components. Does anyone here have any hands on experience with Belktronix products? I'd be grateful if you would share it.
#6


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

They also have a 144volt 800amp system listed but no price. Maybe an upcoming product?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

The 2009 release of the 144V 800A unit should be good news...we are getting closer to having something to substitute for the Zilla...


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

Number 6 said:


> Does anyone here have any hands on experience with Belktronix products? I'd be grateful if you would share it.
> #6


I purchased my DC/DC converter from them. I haven't finished my conversion yet so I can't give you feedback on the product itself, but the company was easy to work with and delivered the converter quickly.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

glad to hear your good report, thanks and keep us updated...


----------

